# Are you vaccinated?



## Tarmfot (Oct 18, 2021)

Just curious.
Oh. Where is my poll? 
Lol


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 18, 2021)

Tarmfot said:


> Just curious.
> Oh. Where is my poll?
> Lol


Polls don't show on tapatalk


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 18, 2021)

Tarmfot said:


> Just curious.
> Oh. Where is my poll?
> Lol



You can maybe use this if you like.


----------



## Tarmfot (Oct 18, 2021)

Alexander1970 said:


> You can maybe use this if you like.


Oh. Sorry I didn't see the poll.


----------



## Veho (Oct 18, 2021)

Added a poll. 
One question though: vaccinated for COVID, or vaccinated in general (as an infant/toddler)?


----------



## Jayro (Oct 18, 2021)

Hell yes I'm vaccinated. 

(Now we wait for the retarded right-wing anti-vaxxer conspiracy nutjobs to flood this thread with their bullshit. )


----------



## Tarmfot (Oct 18, 2021)

Veho said:


> Added a poll.
> One question though: vaccinated for COVID, or vaccinated in general (as an infant/toddler)?


Oh.. The covid one. 
I think total antivax people are much less than the anticovid vaxx.


----------



## Tarmfot (Oct 18, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Hell yes I'm vaccinated.
> 
> (Now we wait for the retarded right-wing anti-vaxxer conspiracy nutjobs to flood this thread with their bullshit. )


In my "country" is not so left/right thing.


----------



## pwjpssdfvqyuhweuxx (Oct 18, 2021)

I am vaccinated against Ligma.


----------



## bazamuffin (Oct 18, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Hell yes I'm vaccinated.
> 
> (Now we wait for the retarded right-wing anti-vaxxer conspiracy nutjobs to flood this thread with their bullshit. )


Does me not having it until proper long term data is available make me anti vax?  I'm more about medical freedom to choose. Like I fully appreciate your choice as it was yours to make and wouldn't criticise you for doing so


----------



## bazamuffin (Oct 18, 2021)

Tarmfot said:


> In my "country" is not so left/right thing.


Its very divisive here.  I have mates, friends and family of whom some are vaxxed and some aren't.  We are respecting each others choices and not letting it divide us


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Oct 18, 2021)

Got mine as early as I could, after having it I prefer not going through it again, or at least not again in such a terrible way.


----------



## phatphatz (Nov 15, 2021)

yeah they shot me hard.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 15, 2021)

Why is it any of your business if a person is vaccinated? That's private. Do you go on about detailing your medical history to strangers, huh?

I have noticed folks see this as a "cool kids club" where they feel like bragging about it is a good thing. Uh, okay.


----------



## djpannda (Nov 15, 2021)

Marc_78065 said:


> Why is it any of your business if a person is vaccinated? That's private. Do you go on about detailing your medical history to strangers, huh?
> 
> I have noticed folks see this as a "cool kids club" where they feel like bragging about it is a good thing. Uh, okay.



 Oh man I did know know that @Tarmfot had a Gun to your head...
and responding to a thread that has been dead for a month ,
Funny part this Thread died 10/18/21 that is 2 weeks before you "joined" GBATemp...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 15, 2021)

Yes!

If I can't be the solution, I'm not going to be part of the problem.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Nov 16, 2021)

I got vaccinated because I have no problem with being vaccinated. I get my annual flu shot and keep current on other things such as tetanus and hepatitis. I realize that there are risks and also realize that I may have an adverse reaction and end up dead, but the chances of that happening are so low that I don't allow that to cloud my judgement. I also don't think anyone should be forced to put anything in their body they don't want to. So if you don't want the vaccine that's your own business. I'm not going to try to force you to take drugs that may or may not protect you and may or may not harm you. It's your body, not mine.


----------

